

Ask HN: Startup Movie - philipp-spiess

Hey,<p>I recently came across "Indie Game: The Movie" (more over here: indiegamethemovie.com). I really liked it and so I was wondering if there are any other movies out there which give an insight in how startups work?
======
jeffemera
For laughs re: startups circa 2001 -

"Startup.com", "e-Dreams", "Dot"

